# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Δύσπνοια και αρρωστοφοβία

## Sehrazat

Γειά σας .Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ.Είμαι 20 ετών και υποφέρω από δύσπνοια εδώ και χρόνια παλιά ήταν πιο έντονη.Κάνω συνέχεια καρδιογραφήματα αλλά μου λένε ότι είναι άγχος.Γενικά αγχώνομαι ότι κάτι έχω και ψάχνομαι συνέχεια.Μόλις δώμια αρρώστια στην τηλεόραση η διαβαπσω σε περιοδικά με ποιάνει τρόμος και
ψαΧνομαι.Δεν θέλω να ζώ άλλο έτσι.

----------


## VasilisA

Γεια σου Σεχρ…

Αυτό που εχείς είναι κοινό για όλους μας που έχουμε μια αγχώδες διαταραχή…
Η άρρωστοφοβία περνάει μέσα από την καθημερινότητα μας δυστυχώς.
Η λύση είναι οπωσδήποτε μια επίσκεψη σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο για να προλάβεις χειρότερα του τύπου κρίσεις πανικού και κατάθλιψη.
Πρέπει κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει να δεις την άλλη πλευρά του ποταμού γιατί μόνη σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις….

----------


## Sehrazat

Επίσης αποφάσισα να ξεπεράσω τον φόβο μου και να κλείσω ραντεβού για υπέρηχο καρδιάς.Ακόμα πιστέυω ότι έχω πρόβλημα και αγχώνομαι απίστευτα.Για ψυχολόγο πρέπει αλλά δεν έχω τόσα χρήματα. Η δύσπνοια πάντως πάντα με απασχολεί

----------


## Fleur

απο δική μου πείρα σου λέω ότι μακάρι να σταματήσεις στο τριπλεξ καρδιάς...μετά θα χρειαστεί να κανεις κατι αλλο να ησυχασεις και μετα κατι αλλο...και παει λεγοντας...ρωτα και μένα που έχω εναν ιατρικο φάκελλο λες και ειμαι 80 χρονων ...και ολα αυτά μεσα σε 2-3 χρόνια..
Ψυχραιμια και ψυχολογική υποστήριξη οπωσδήποτε (τα λεω για να τα ακουω και εγω μη νομιζεις)

----------


## claire

μήπως έχεις καμια χρόνια βρογχίτιδα ή αλλεργικό άσθμα ή τίποτα τέτοιο?

----------


## Sehrazat

Τώρα που το είπες αυτό πάγωσα από τον φόβο μου αλήθεια λέω.Αλλά θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό

----------


## mt-lou

Oyte broxitida exeis oute alergiko as8ma. Min agxonesai kai min to psakseis. Ola auta ta ...pnevmonologika tha ta akouge kai o kardiologos... 
Egw ex8es gurisa apo ton kardiologo (triplex klp...) kai mou eipe oti gia tis duspnoies pou exw edw kai 40 meres!!! ftaiei to kefali mou kai to apistefto agxos mou!!! Ton rwtisa na paw se pnevmonologo kai moy eipe oti katarxin an upirxe kapoio provlima tha to akouge estw kai amidra kai kata defteron oti mesa se saranta meres me tis duspnoies pou exw kai tin entasi pou tou perigrafw an itan kati pathologiko tha ...to katalavaina. Episis den nomizw oti einai tuxaio oti exoume duspnoies kapoies wres mesa sti mera kai kapoioes oxi. Otan apasxoloume px. to mualo mas me kati allo oi duspnoies eksafanizontai. E afto einai to prwto pou prepei na mas ksupnisei kai na skeftoume oti ta pathologika provlimata den exoun wres!!! Enw ta psuxoswmatika exoun!.
Kalo kouragio se olous mas.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Sehrazat_
> Τώρα που το είπες αυτό πάγωσα από τον φόβο μου αλήθεια λέω.Αλλά θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό


καλά αυτά δεν είναι και τίποτα, γιατί πάγωσες από το φόβο σου?

----------


## Sehrazat

Δέν ξέρω.Μερικές φορές γελάω με τον εαυτό μου που αντιδρώ έτσι.Έχω τεράστια φοβία με τις αρρώστιες και όταν λέω τεράστια εννοώ τεράστια.Για να καταλάβετε πόσο έντονο είναι το πρόβλημα μου πρίν από 4 μήνες που ήταν να κάνω εξετάσεις για θυρεοειδή είχα αγχωθεί τόσο μην μου βρούν κάτι καρκίνο η υπερθυρεοειδισμό που δέν κοιμόμουν το βράδυ και συνεχώς έλεγα από μέσα μου / Μην φοβάσαι χαζή δεν είναι τίποτα μην φοβάσαι και τι έγινε εάν έχεις υπερθυρεοειδισμό σιγά/ αλλά όσο τα λέγα τόσο αγχωνόμουνα περισότερο και ξέρετε γιατί; Γιατί στο σπίτι υπάρχει βιβλίο καρδιολογίας και εννοείται ότι το έχω ξεσκονίσει αλλά διάβασα ότι ο υπερθυρεοειδισμός προκαλεί καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια εάν δέν το προσέξεις.Επίσης έχω μία μικρή ελιά στην
ομοπλάτη και πάλι άγχος μήν είναι καρκίνος και ξανά άγχος που με δάγκωσε καταλάθος λίγο στο δάχτυλο μην τυχόν και πάθω καρκίνο όπως είχα ακούσει μια θεία να λέει ότι μια κοπέλα γνωστή της την δάγκωσε σκύλος και έπαθε καρκίνο και πέθανε.Έχει κανένας άλλος τόσο έντονο πρόβλημα η είμαι η μόνη;

----------


## Sehrazat

Πάντως σε πνευμονολόγο και καρδιολόγος για τρίπλεξ θα πάω.Αλήθεια πόσο κοστίζει; Μία φίλη πλήρωσε 180 ευρώ.

----------


## Sehrazat

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν πήγα στα επείγοντα η γιατρός παθολόγος που με εξέτασε με ακροάστηκε κιόλας.Εάν ήταν άσθμα δεν θα το άκουγε;πειράζει που ήταν παθολόγος και όχι καρδιολόγος; Είναι η καλύτερη της περιοχής πάντως.Όλοι το λένε

----------


## claire

den pathaineis karkino apo dagkwma skylou. lyssa isws :P

----------


## Sehrazat

Η θεία μου έτσι είπε και μάλιστα την κοπέλα που το έπαθε την έλεγαν Ελένη

----------


## Sehrazat

Ρε παιδιά λέτε να έχω πρόπτωση;δεν θα φαινόταν στο καρδιογράφημα;η γιατρός δεν άκουγε τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο με το στηθοσκόπιo;διαβάζω ότι σε κάποιους εδώ μέσα έχουν βρεί τέτοιο πράγμα και τρελαίνομαι.Φοβάμαι πολύ.Διάβασα και τα συμπτώματα στο ιντερνετ και επίσης διάβασα ότι ο γιατρός το υποψιάζεται όταν ακούει με το στηθοσκόπιο έναν περίεργο ήχο.Υπάρχει λέτε περίπτωση να το βρούν στο τρίπλεξ και να μην βρέθηκε στο καρδιογράφημα;φέυγω για διακοπές αύριο και πάλι θα τις περάσω μέσα στο άγχος.

----------


## Sehrazat

Και κάτι άλλο.Τα συμπτώματα δύσπνοια ταχυπαλμίες κλπ είναι δυνατόν όταν έχεις άγχος να σε πιάσουν και κατα την διάρκεια η μετά την γυμναστική.Γιατί κανά δυό φορές με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία αφού έτρεξα λίγο.Εδώ να δείτε φόβο και ανησυχία μήπως είναι κάτι

----------


## deleted-member141015

Sehrazat, ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός δεν είναι φτιαγμένος για να λειτουργεί συνεχώς τέλεια. Είναι φτιαγμένος για να προσαρμόζεται στο περιβάλλον και να ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες που δημιουργούνται κάθε φορά, από την καθημερινότητα, από την ψυχολογία μας, από τις σχέσεις μας. Κατά συνέπεια, συνέχεια θα παρουσιάζει \'συμπτώματα\', καθώς αντιδρά σε διάφορες καταστάσεις. Μόνο αν ένα σύμπτωμα είναι ιδιαίτερα ασυνήθιστο, έντονο ή διαρκεί πολύ, τότε χρειάζεται να το ψάξουμε λίγο παραπάνω. Αλίμονο αν δεν είχαμε ποτέ στη ζωή μας χτυποκάρδια, πόνους, πρηξίματα, πυρετό κλπ....αυτά είναι μάλλον δείκτης υγείας αφού ο οργανισμός αντιδρά!

Εσύ τώρα δεν τρομοκρατείσαι μόνο από όσα παρατηρείς στον εαυτό σου, αλλά τα μεγενθύνεις κιόλας, ή προσπαθείς να τα εντοπίσεις όταν διαβάσεις ή ακούσεις κάτι σχετικό με ασθένεια. Και ενώ λογικά τόσο με βάση την ηλικία σου όσο και με βάση τα αποτελέσματα των ιατρικών εξετάσεων ως τώρα, δεν έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς, εσύ φοβάσαι πως έχεις κάποια ασθένεια. Όλο αυτό λοιπόν ξεκινά από τη σκέψη σου και γι\' αυτό δεν είναι θέμα καρδιολόγου, αλλά ξεκάθαρα ψυχολόγου. 

Το γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό μπορεί να έχεις πολλές απαντήσεις και ήδη, με τα χρήματα που έχεις δώσει και θα δώσεις για περιττές εξετάσεις (για να μην πω το κόστος σε χρόνο και τελικά σε χρήμα, αφού και το άγχος επιβαρύνει την υγεία, όσο ασχολείσαι με \'ασθένειες\'), μπορείς θαυμάσια να κάνεις μερικές συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο και να αρχίσεις να καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει και πώς μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις.

----------


## Sehrazat

Βλέπω ότι πολλοί νιώθουν ότι χάνουν έναν παλμό.Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το περιγράψει;εγώ νίωθω έναν παλμό αλλά όχι ότι χάνω.Θα τρελαθώ από τον φόβο και την αγωνία.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Εγώ το αισθάνομαι κυρίως σαν ένα κόμπο στον λαιμό και σαν να κοβεται η αναπνοή μου για ένα δευτερόλεπτο, και εκείνη την στιγμή η καρδία μου σαν να κάνει ένα πιο δυνατό κτύπο. Δεν ξέρω αν το περιγράφω σωστά , αλλά φαντάζομαι λιγο πολύ όλοι το ίδιο θα λέμε.

Επίσης παρατήρησα πως αν την στιγμή που συμβεί συνεχίσεις να αναπνέεις κανονικά και δεν κρατήσεις για λίγο την αναπνοή σου, το νιώθεις λιγότερο έντονα. :)

----------


## Sehrazat

Γειά σας και πάλι.Μόλις χτές γύρισα από διακοπές 10 ημερών στήν Χίο.Το νησί και οι παραλίες ήταν υπέροχα αλλά δέν τα απόλαυσα καθόλου.Ο λόγος;μα φυσικά το άγχος μου και μιά τρελή φοβία ότι κάτι θα μου συμβεί όταν θα μπώ στήν θάλασσα.Φοβόμουν ότι θα πάθω καρδιά ενώ είμαι στο νερό και ότι θα έρθει καρχαρίες και θα με φάει.Χάλια είμαι.

----------


## Sehrazat

Επίσης κτύπο ναι και δυνατό αλλά δέν το ένιωσα σάν να χάνω αλλά σαν να έχω έναν παραπάνω.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Ακριβώς το ίδιο παθαίνω και εγώ sehrazat, είναι οι λεγόμενες έκτακτες συστολές.
Άλλες μέρες μπορεί να έχω 2-3 , άλλες μέρες μπορεί να έχω πολλές και για αρκετή ώρα. Συνήθως είναι ανάλογα με το πόσο στρεσαρισμένος είμαι εκείνη την στιγμή και την ευαισθησία που έχω στο στρες.

Μετά απο αρκετές αναβολές και επειδή με έχει κουράσει υπερβολικά το όλο θέμα, την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα θα κάνω την πρώτη μου επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο, και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά. :)

----------


## Sehrazat

Μπράβο σου που το αποφάσησες.Μακάρι και εγώ να είχα το κουράγιο αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μου πεί ότι έχω ΥΔΨ η τίποτα άλλο τρομακτικό.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Δεν θα είναι καλύτερα όμως να μπορέσεις να βρεις τι έχεις, ώστε να το αντιμετωπίσεις και να μην σε βασανίζει?
Εγώ να σκεφτείς έκανα υπομονή σχεδόν έναν χρόνο και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα. Προσπάθησε να βρεις το κουράγιο να το ψάξεις.

----------


## Sehrazat

Εξωπραγματικά συναισθήματα έχει κανείς;πείτε
μου σας παρακαλώ και πώς τα ξεπεράσατε;φοβάμαι ότι θα με επηρεάζουν σε όλη μου την ζωή.
Νομίζω δέν θα μπορέσω να κάνω τίποτα για αυτά.Επίσης όταν διαβάζω κάτι για αρρώστια 
μετά ψάχνομαι και υποφέρω γιατί νομίζω ότι τήν έχω και
εγώ.Διάβασα για τήν ΥΔΨ και ανησυχώ πάλι.Αλήθεια έχει κανείς για να μου πεί;Τα συμπτώματα είναι σκέψεις βίας κλπ κλπ.Καμιά φορά αλλά σπάνια σκέφτομαι ότι θα τρελαθώ και
θα σκοτώσω κάποιον αλλά σπάνια αυτό.Πείτε μου είναι σύμπτωμα;

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Το άγχος και οι φοβίες συνήθως πάνε πακέτο, οπότε είναι λογικό που αισθάνεσαι έτσι, και καμιά φορά κάνεις περίεργες σκέψεις. Όλοι που περνάμε αυτήν την φάση τις κάνουμε λίγο πολύ. Πάντως σου προτείνω να σταματήσεις να διαβάζεις οτιδήποτε που έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικά, παθήσεις κτλπ, και να κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα ώστε να μπορέσεις να ξεφύγεις απο το άγχος και τις φοβίες σου. Και αυτό είναι να δεις κάποιον ειδικό.

----------


## Sehrazat

Ευχαριστώ.Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά νιώθω τόσο άσχημα και μου έρχεται να κλάψω

----------


## Sehrazat

Απλά καμιά φορά έχω έντονα εξωπραγματικά συναισθήματα
τόσο έντονα που νιώθω ότι χάνω τον έλεγχο και
δέν ορίζω τι κάνω και τι λέω.Κανά δυό φορές ένιωθα λες και θα
αρχίσω να βρίζω μπροστά στόν πατέρα μου και επίσης κανά δυό 
φορές ενώ βρισκόμουν κοντά του φοβόμουν οτι
θα τον πνίξω.Διάβασα ότι αυτά είναι συμπτώματα ΥΔΨ
αλλά εγώ δέν το παθαίνω συνέχεια.Πείτε μου γιατί 
θα τρελαθώ δεν
αντέχω άλλο.Είμαι χάλια και νιώθω και ενοχές που σκέφτηκα
έτσι για τον πατέρα μου.Έχει νιώσει κανείς έτσι;μήπως έχω ΥΔΨ;

----------


## Sehrazat

Τώρα μου πέρασε η ιδέα ότι έχω ΥΔΨ 
και έχω πάλι εξωπραγματικά συναισθήματα.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα ξεπεράσω τελείως η 
θα τα έχω για μιά ζωή;υπάρχει κάποιος 
εδώ μέσα που τα ξεπέρασε τελείως;

----------


## Sehrazat

Τώρα μου πέρασε η ιδέα ότι έχω ΥΔΨ 
και έχω πάλι εξωπραγματικά συναισθήματα.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να τα ξεπεράσω τελείως η 
θα τα έχω για μιά ζωή;υπάρχει κάποιος 
εδώ μέσα που τα ξεπέρασε τελείως;

----------


## _lydia_

Γεια σε ολους...
Το προβλημα που με απασχολει αν δειτε και απο αλλα posts μου ειναι το σφιξιμο στο στηθος.
Εδω και λιγες μερες εχει προστεθεί η δυσπνοια και σημερα πιασιμο στη δεξια πλευρα του λαιμου και δυσκολια στην καταποση.Ευτυχως ταχυκαρδιες και τετοια δεν εχω , οι παλμοι ειναι γυρω στους 70-80.
Αλλα αγχωνομαι , φοβαμαι για ασθμα!
Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στο γραφειο και αισθανομαι το λαιμο μου πιασμενο, εντονο σφιξιμο στο στηθος , δυσκολευομαι να παρω βαθια ανασα, δεν μου φτανει ο αερας . Νομιζω οτι αν αναπνευσω δυνατα θα σπασει το στερνο μου, αφηστε που δεν μπορω κιολας!!
Και ολα αυτα εδω και 2 ωρες συνεχομενα!
Τι λετε ;;;Ετσι ειναι η δυσπνοια και σε εσας;;;να το ψαξω για ασθμα ή οχι;;;

----------


## Sehrazat

Κοίτα...Απλά και μόνο για να αποκλείσεις
το παθολογικό πήγαινε σε καρδιολόγο
και θα σου πεί αυτός εάν είναι να πάς σε πνευμονολόγο
γιατί θα καταλάβει με τήν ακρόαση.
Εγώ σου λέω πάντως ότι δέν έχεις τίποτα.
Αυτό στο λέω γιατί και εγώ παλιά είχα
τα ίδια με εσένα και χειρότερα...Τώρα έχω ακόμα
δύσπνοια αλλά έχει μειωθεί..Να φανταστείς μου ξεκίνησε
στα 15 πήγα έκανα και καρδιογράφημα
και εξετάσεις αίματος και πρόσφατα και άλλο
καρδιγράφημα,εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς.Τώρα θέλω να κάνω τρίπλεξ
αλλά φοβάμαι.Πήγα σήμερα τρέμοντας στο νοσοκομείο
αλλά ευτυχώς ο καρδιολόγος δέν είχε έρθει ακόμα.
Ανακουφίστηκα και τώρα δέν ξέρω πότε 
θα πάω..Έχω και ταχυκαρδίες κλπ κλπ..
Πάντως η δύσπνοια μου ήταν χειρότερη παλιά
και πιεζόμουνα πολύ για να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα..
Επίσης μπορεί να έχεις υπεραερισμό πνευμόνων.
Είναι όταν είσαι αγχωμένος πολύ και παίρνεις
συνέχεια βαθιές ανάσες και από το πολύ 
οξυγόνο τελικά δέν μπορείς να ανασάνεις...Κάπως
έτσι.Googlαρέ το να δείς....

----------


## _lydia_

Σε καρδιολογο πηγα πριν κανενα χρονο και εκανα υπερηχο.Ηταν ολα φυσιολογικοτατα!!Σε πνευμονολογο πηγα επισης πριν λιγο καιρο που αρρωστησα , γιατι φοβηθηκα για τα πνευμονια μου και παλι ολα καθαρα!!Ακτινογραφια θώρακα εχω κανει!!!Σημερα το πρωι πηγα και στον παθολογο μου μου μετρησε το οξυγονο και ηταν 100%.Του ειπα για τη δυσπνοια και το σφιξιμο στο στηθος και μου ειπε ψυχογενη ειναι τα αιτια και να μην το ψαξω περισσοτερο.
Ενταξει το δεχομαι οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο και οχι παθολογικο, αλλα με κουραζει , με φθειρει, δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα , δουλεια -σπιτι ειμαι συνεχεια.
γι αυτο ρωταω εχετε βρει καποιον τροπο να το αντιμετωπιζεται την ωρα που σας πιανει;;;
Ευχαριστω Sehrazat για την απαντηση!!!
Ο,τιδηποτε θα με βοηθουσε πολυ, καθως δεν εχω καποιον να το μοιραστω ολο αυτο!

----------


## Sehrazat

Σε ποιάνει και στις ανηφόρες κλπ;;;
Εμένα όταν το σκέφτομαι ναι.Καρδιογράφημα 
έκανα και ήταν εντάξει.Δευτέρα θα πάω στον 
καρδιολόγο πάντως.Ψάξε στο Ίντερνετ 
και θα βρείς πολλές χρήσιμες συμβουλές.
Εγώ εκεί βρήκα καταπληκτικές ασκήσεις για
εμάς τους αγχώδεις που δέν μπορούμε
να ανασάνουμε.Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## Upomoni

Η λύση στο πρόβλημα της δύσπνοια λόγω γενικευμένου άγχους είναι τα lyrica της Pfizer

----------


## VALERIAN

> Γειά σας .Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ.Είμαι 20 ετών και υποφέρω από δύσπνοια εδώ και χρόνια παλιά ήταν πιο έντονη.Κάνω συνέχεια καρδιογραφήματα αλλά μου λένε ότι είναι άγχος.Γενικά αγχώνομαι ότι κάτι έχω και ψάχνομαι συνέχεια.Μόλις δώμια αρρώστια στην τηλεόραση η διαβαπσω σε περιοδικά με ποιάνει τρόμος και
> ψαΧνομαι.Δεν θέλω να ζώ άλλο έτσι.


χαλαρωσε... και πρεπει να τα βρεις με τον ευατο σου, αποδεξου αυτο που εχεις και σιγα σιγααα μερα με την μερα θα γινεσε καλυτερα...

----------

